# Video of plastisol tranfers



## tturner45 (Sep 6, 2010)

I am looking for some videos of somebody printing plastisol transfers on a manual press.....does anyone know where I can find them?

Thanks


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Me too, there are a few on youtube but none to in depth

JOhn


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Bircanboss posted some but later took them down:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t107388.html


----------



## tturner45 (Sep 6, 2010)

There has to be some out there somewhere!


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok reuploaded just for you!
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQNH41_9i2Q[/media]
9 color plastisol transfer


----------



## tturner45 (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool that was awesome! Now, so you dry in between each color and at what temp...I am so ready to try this


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

You can find the answer to all your questions about plastisol transfer printing on this page: 
Printing Plastisol Transfers


----------



## Bvlgaro (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you Bircan, I really liked the video!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

tturner45 said:


> I am looking for some videos of somebody printing plastisol transfers on a manual press.....does anyone know where I can find them?
> 
> Thanks


We offer them on our website.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

bircanboss said:


> Ok reuploaded just for you!
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQNH41_9i2Q[/media]
> 9 color plastisol transfer


Love it!

How many heads on your press? Do you need a 9+ color press to do 9 colors the way you were registering the transfer paper?

Also....how do you locate the registration guides so they don't interfer with the screen??


----------



## oldbox (Apr 25, 2010)

Great video, just got me more frustrated over printing platisol transfers as I'm just starting out.
how do you manage to register 9 colours, and I can't even register adhesive layer over one colour, due to shrinking of the paper....


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

at the end,why run white ink over the entire transfer?


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

This is the is the glue mixed in the white I think and also give a border round everything

John


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

tturner45 said:


> Cool that was awesome! Now, so you dry in between each color and at what temp...I am so ready to try this


Yes dry between each color. Have no idea what my temp is!


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

treadhead said:


> Love it!
> 
> How many heads on your press? Do you need a 9+ color press to do 9 colors the way you were registering the transfer paper?
> 
> Also....how do you locate the registration guides so they don't interfer with the screen??



You only need 1 head for transfers. I always cut my paper larger then what I'm about to print so the little metal guides do not interfere.


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

oldbox said:


> Great video, just got me more frustrated over printing platisol transfers as I'm just starting out.
> how do you manage to register 9 colours, and I can't even register adhesive layer over one colour, due to shrinking of the paper....


Pass your paper through the dryer before printing and then keep it warm with a hot box between colors


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

barcelona10 said:


> at the end,why run white ink over the entire transfer?


Makes all the colors really pop on black shirts


----------



## ReelHard (Nov 12, 2010)

That was very cool to see. I thought you didn't fully cure the ink.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

james444 said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yCs_J65a6E[/media]
> sorry,should be this link


Is that your video? If so where did you get the clear transfer paper?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

james444 said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yCs_J65a6E[/media]
> sorry,should be this link


375 seems high for transfers w/ powder.


----------



## dlilazteca (Feb 1, 2011)

@Biricanboss

what do you mean a hot box? could you please explain or post a picture..


thank you


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

dlilazteca said:


> @Biricanboss
> 
> what do you mean a hot box? could you please explain or post a picture..
> 
> ...


*
From: *Printing Plastisol Transfers *By Mark Goodridge *​
For large amounts of paper, or for paper that is going to be printed over several days, or for situations where the registration requirements of the design are very precise so the dimensional stability of the paper must be as great as possible, you will need to store the paper in a heated cabinet or closet called a hot-box. The hot box need not be anything elaborate, just an area big enough to store the paper you will need for immediate production. It should be reasonably air-tight to keep out drafts and humidity, and insulated to hold the heat. The hot-box should then be heated to 110-120º F (43-49º C). Pre-shrink the paper and then store it in the hot-box until needed.


----------



## Wild Squeegee (Aug 29, 2011)

*Do all hot splits need adhesive powder? Can you overprint colors in transfers?*

@ Bircanboss

Thank you for re-posting that video. I'm familiar with direct printing, but I want to get into multi-color hot split transfers.

1) Did you mix adhesive powder into that white ink?
2) I was under the impression that you couldn't/shouldn't do any underprinting/trapping with transfers. I thought I noticed you trapping some color. Did you trap? Why do they say not to? I was under the impression that overprinted colors would blend when pressed. I'd once thrown a gelled direct print onto a heat transfer press, and found that red turned pink (lost it's opacity) where it was on top of a white underprint. Obviously you've shown that it can be done with transfer printing. Is there a secret?

Thanks


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Do all hot splits need adhesive powder? Can you overprint colors in transfers?*



Wild Squeegee said:


> @ Bircanboss
> 
> Thank you for re-posting that video. I'm familiar with direct printing, but I want to get into multi-color hot split transfers.
> 
> ...


No adhesive powder, use the ink right out of the can. I use the Sericol Advantage series of inks. The secret is most likely the paper I use, normal paper from the offset printer. Not an easy paper to use but it does keep everything opaque. Printing 2X white helps a lot too


----------



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Do all hot splits need adhesive powder? Can you overprint colors in transfers?*



bircanboss said:


> The secret is most likely the paper I use, normal paper from the offset printer. Not an easy paper to use but it does keep everything opaque. Printing 2X white helps a lot too


When you say normal paper from a offset printer... do you mean like basic hammermill paper that a printer would use on flyers etc? So its not a hot split transfer paper or anything? Do you have the name brand of the exact paper you are using and type? I would love to give heat transfers a try.

Thank you

Tim


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Do all hot splits need adhesive powder? Can you overprint colors in transfers?*



nycmerch said:


> When you say normal paper from a offset printer... do you mean like basic hammermill paper that a printer would use on flyers etc? So its not a hot split transfer paper or anything? Do you have the name brand of the exact paper you are using and type? I would love to give heat transfers a try.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Tim


Here's a pic of the label http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac181/bircanboss/paper.jpg


----------



## ReelHard (Nov 12, 2010)

Just found this blog.

Screen Printing Plastisol Heat Transfers |


----------



## Frienzy (Mar 13, 2012)

A while ago i ran into this video of 9 color transfer printing on youtube and it really made our company members and me confused and wondering. He is printing 9 colors without vacuum and not even glue on pallete... he is printing on regular offset paper... we tought omg this is crazy. And now as i read this post it was bircanboss.
Keep up the good work bircanboss and as in video song - "you got to do it your way"


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey thanks for the comments! Sometimes I get confused too  I don't use a vacuum anymore, it just slowed me down. Wood and paper have a natural vacuum effect so thats good enough for me. The offset paper is a little hard to work with but it's cheap and gives a nice print on black t's. Will be making a new video soon, so take care and happy printing till then! 
Bircanboss


----------



## Frienzy (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah that could be very economical using offset paper for transfer printing, I've been thinking about that too but just curious - don't you experiencing plasticizers migration from plastisol ink into the paper? Since offset paper is ment to be absorbent to soak in offset ink.


----------

